# eligibility for Irish state pension



## hazeld (8 Oct 2008)

I worked in UK making full NI contributions for 13 years. After a 7 year career break I them moved to Ireland & have been in full employment for 3 years.  I am 44 aged next birthday & am the sole earner in the household.  My hubby has 24 yrs 9mths NI contributions in UK but has not worked since moving to Ireland, (is a homemaker & looks after elderly parents).  I need to know if he would have any entitlement to an irish state pension or UK only & would my contributions in UK be added to my Irish contributions.  I don't really want to work to my mid 60's unless circumstances force me to do so, but I don't want to negatively impact my state pension amount by retiring before my mid 60's.  Any advice would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## LDFerguson (9 Oct 2008)

The rules for cross-border sharing of contributions are here and the general rules for qualification for the State Contributory pension are here.


----------

